
What a tangled web we weave from - jp_sc
http://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2009/09/oh-atangled-web-we-weave-from.html
======
jp_sc
Technologies like GWT and pyjamas aren't the solution because, right now, they
are leaky abstractions
([http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/LeakyAbstractions.htm...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/LeakyAbstractions.html))

